# Feller buncher $$$



## ASD (Mar 24, 2009)

looking for someone with a Feller buncher to work in San Francisco Bay area

Flat ground thin 220 ac. of eucalyptus . 12" minus need someone to put it on the ground and we will take it from their.


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 24, 2009)

Where is the job?


----------



## ASD (Mar 24, 2009)

Richmond ca. 94806


----------



## Ironmart (Apr 2, 2009)

*Just buy one, use it to cut the job, then sell it.*

You can buy a great machine right now because the market is so bad, use it for 90 days or however long the job requires and then sell it. Odds are the market will be much better in a few months than it is now.

There are a lot of good machines out there that are available on the cheap. We will even help you sell it when you are done and charge only 10%. You could literally use it for free or close to it. We have repos that banks are wanting to cut loose and the prices are very good right now.



http://www.ironmart.com/equipment_detail.php?equipID=79

http://www.ironmart.com/equipment_detail.php?equipID=84


Some dealers will also rent to you for a stated period of time and that can be a good way to go. I have another HydroAx 511Ex that is available which is real nice and in the $40-50 range. It is very nice and has been well cared for. I don't have it listed yet but its a good machine and its actually hard to find machines in that range. Most are either rough or real nice.


Good Luck,

Jesse


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 2, 2009)

ASD said:


> Richmond ca. 94806



EBRP or EBMUD?


----------



## 380LGR (Apr 2, 2009)

Ironmart said:


> You can buy a great machine right now because the market is so bad, use it for 90 days or however long the job requires and then sell it. Odds are the market will be much better in a few months than it is now.
> 
> There are a lot of good machines out there that are available on the cheap. We will even help you sell it when you are done and charge only 10%. You could literally use it for free or close to it. We have repos that banks are wanting to cut loose and the prices are very good right now.
> 
> ...



These guys are good people a bought several pieces of of them over the years.


----------



## ASD (Apr 4, 2009)

2dogs said:


> ebrp or ebmud?



ebrp


----------



## sawyerloggingon (Apr 5, 2009)

I have to ask, why a feller buncher? Lot's of good cutters out of work right now. I'm kinda grumpy about those things though, I hate em, wish they were never invented.


----------



## ASD (Apr 6, 2009)

sawyerloggingon said:


> I have to ask, why a feller buncher? Lot's of good cutters out of work right now. I'm kinda grumpy about those things though, I hate em, wish they were never invented.



TIME they put wood down fast and can make nice little piles that our track chipper can eat


----------



## JohnH (Apr 6, 2009)

They don't get tired and can put down a lot more wood in a lot less time.


----------



## SEB (May 5, 2009)

*Why Feller Buncher? What about Dymax Tree Shear?*

If the materials are truly under 12" diameters you could also look for a used Dymax skid steer tree shear which could be retro-fitted to an excavator if needed or just put it on a skid steer? What's the terrain like?


----------



## forestryworks (May 5, 2009)

SEB said:


> If the materials are truly under 12" diameters you could also look for a used Dymax skid steer tree shear which could be retro-fitted to an excavator if needed or just put it on a skid steer? What's the terrain like?



the OP does say flat ground...


----------



## ASD (May 5, 2009)

forestryworks said:


> the OP does say flat ground...


----------

